# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zinkweg (Voorschoten)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zinkweg

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Friso, Voorschoten

Adres: Johan Willem Frisolaan 11, Voorschoten

Website: www.frisopraktijk.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zinkweg*

----------

